# Chronic stress -> anxiety -> numbing. Article.



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

We keep coming back to some similar theories. I tend to go with this one. That perhaps anxiety comes FIRST (whether we remember that or not), then the chronicity of it can trigger DP in those disposed. "The numbing described here." (Something Sierra came up with, but I don't think it was replicated. Sorry forgot.)

*Chronic Stress May Boost Anxiety
Updated 4/17/2006 9:04:08 PM
WebMd

By Miranda Hitti

April 17, 2006 -- Being stressed out for a long period of time 
might increase anxiety, a new study shows.
The study, published in Behavioral Neuroscience, lays some of the 
blame on stress hormones. Those stress hormones -- such as cortisol 
and corticotropin-releasing hormone -- can help respond to an 
immediate threat.

But if stress stays high instead of easing up, those hormones could 
boost anxiety and lead to mood disorders. That's the theory 
explored in the new study.

The researchers included Paul Ardayfio, BSC, a graduate student in 
molecular neurobiology at Harvard Medical School and its affiliate, 
Boston's McLean Hospital. They studied female mice, not people, but 
the findings may hold clues about how chronic stress affects mood 
disorders.

Brief or Constant Stress

Ardayfio and colleagues spiked the mice's drinking water with 
corticosterone, a stress hormone. That way, they avoided stressing 
the mice out with injections.

Some mice got the spiked water for 17 or 18 days, mimicking 
long-term exposure to the stress hormone. For comparison, the other 
mice only got the spiked water for one day.

The mice got two tests, without any training to prepare for those 
tests. In one test, mice in a dark part of a cage got the chance to 
explore a bright, open part of a cage.

The mice who drank the spiked water day after day were more 
hesitant to enter the exposed space. The researchers interpreted 
that hesitancy as anxiety.

What's That Sound?

In the other test, the researchers exposed the mice to a 
high-frequency sound.

You might expect that mice under constant corticosterone 
exposure would have an exaggerated reaction to that sound. But 
that's not what happened.

The mice under long-term exposure to corticosterone had a dulled 
reaction to that sound the first 10 times they heard it, the study 
shows.

Constant exposure to the stress hormone may have depressed those 
mice, dimming immediate reactions, the researchers write. In other 
words, the study suggests that long-term stress may have left those 
mice less prepared to handle a stressful event instead of improving 
their stress reactions.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

SOURCES: Ardayfio, P. Behavioral Neuroscience, April 2006; vol 
120. News release, American Psychological Association.

From Dreamer:
In the last sentence it is noted the stressed mice have a dimming 
of immediate reactions vs. exaggerated reactions, part of the 
theory of what might lead to DP. Who knows? This theory of 
Chronic Stress -- Chronic Anxiety -- Numbing -- Could have 
something to do with DP.

And chronic stress can be any number of things. This has been 
looked into at the IoP in London. I don't have the study results 
in my lame brain, lol. They are mentioned in Dr. Simeon's 
book.*


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with that particular order or process as my childhood experiences probably led to a dissociative disorder, although I'm not sure what exactly. Stress, and I think what was mentioned on another thread, 'anticipatory anxiety' played a large part in my life, as well as depression. Apart from medical problems, I'm sure that my home life and my reaction to it led to these feelings. I was never an advocate of cognitive behavioral therapy because I thought that I would feel a hell of a lot worse than before. I feel that acceptance can work; acceptance of why and how--even in the present, can lead to a better way of life. Much in the way of allowing those feelings of anxiety to pass through your thoughts; but, to not clutch onto that feeling and allow it to become bigger than what it really is. 
I had read about Taoist/Buddist philosophies and had learnt that what they actually mean by 'no-self', is that in relation to 'no-thought'(wu-hsin) and 'non-doing'(wu-wei), you carry out these practises not by separating yourself to the point of complete detachment. You are still very much mindful of what it is that you are doing, but the difference is that you do not apply any outside influences or thoughts to those actions--you are mindful only of your actions. Sorry, I digress..
Maybe if more attention was paid to learn how to accept the reasons that led to the point of DP/DR, then a resolution may be more apparent then we think. But then, I can only speak for myself.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Tone said:


> I had read about Taoist/Buddist philosophies and had learnt that what they actually mean by 'no-self', is that in relation to 'no-thought'(wu-hsin) and 'non-doing'(wu-wei), you carry out these practises not by separating yourself to the point of complete detachment. You are still very much mindful of what it is that you are doing, but the difference is that you do not apply any outside influences or thoughts to those actions--you are mindful only of your actions. Sorry, I digress..


Yes, yes, yes. This is again the misconception re: Buddhist practice. To the best of my understanding and practice of Mindfulness (which is very difficult and like CBT), DP is NOTHING like Buddhist thought.

I found this misconception in Dr. Simeon's book. Again, I keep thinking I misread it, or that it is only a theory people have, but I disagree vehemently.

Good point.
D


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Dreamer, Keep posting. You are onto something. I experienced some extreme anger two nights ago and I released what is left of my adrenaline and had an extremely good day at work as I could focus perfectly. On the other hand, I was back in dp more than I have been for months. Last night, I went to bed on double Xanax (Gaba production) and tryptophan and woke up totally fine this morning. I believe that my adrenals are fatigued and am not sure why I am not producing enough GABA but I am sure that this is all related. I have chronic fatigue and fibromyalgia on the mornings that I did not get into the deep sleep cycle and that cycle is essential for human growth hormone release and serotonin production. I am in the process of learning more about helping the adrenals. I lived over the edge for 23 years because of marriage to sociopath and then went off the Xanax cold-turkey to produce the do/dr. It is coming and going with amino acid supplementation and Xanax back on board. I am seeking no drugs and balance with nutrients once I discover what is truly occuring. Will post more later. ( I have been on the phone with every doc that is good alternative this morning and one has asked me to bring in all my supplements and we will be working together for the answer tomorrow morning) Thanks so much for your input!! freesong


----------

